# cant touch it....hammer time



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

how did he know you were white?:blink:


----------



## 98crewcab (Oct 7, 2013)

it wasnt. it was "free standing" and right up to the house.....lol


----------



## Gaboy (Mar 30, 2014)

Dang yeah he's done if inspector comes by if he wants to sell it or insurance finds out....


----------

